# 2-dimensionalen array schnell kopieren



## mouk (21. Okt 2006)

Hi!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen 2-dimensionalen array in java schnell zu kopieren?

Mit System.arraycopy() funktioniert das anscheinend nur für eindimensionale arrays. Man kann sich dann zwar die zweite Schleife sparen, aber so ganz das wahre ist das natürlich auch nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee?

fg, mouk


----------



## dieta (21. Okt 2006)

Was meinst du mit "schnell" ?
Schnell geschrieben oder mit guter Performance?


----------



## André B. (21. Okt 2006)

dieta hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit "schnell" ?
> Schnell geschrieben oder mit guter Performance?


Das sich der Beitrag im "Performance"-Forum befindet, liegt es ja nahe, dass es um die performance geht


----------



## niemand (22. Okt 2006)

Kann man davon ausgehen, dass Sun mit clone() schon eine sehr effiziente Möglichkeit implementiert hat?

cu


----------



## Wildcard (22. Okt 2006)

Willst du das Array kopieren oder clonen?


----------



## niemand (23. Okt 2006)

Mein Gedankengang war: Ich rufe clone() eines Arrays auf und betrachte das zurückgegebene Objekt als Kopie des Arrays. Habe ich etwas übersehen?

cu


----------



## Wildcard (23. Okt 2006)

Naja, es geht eben darum ob man eine deep copy (also einen echten klon) haben möchte oder nur das erste array, oder auch die darin enthaltenen arrays.


----------

